# PM9 recoil spring/assembly



## Tackman2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just received a new recoil spring and recoil guide assembly spring for my PM9 from Wolff. I have the older PM9 (VA****) and my recoil guide assembly does NOT come apart to replace that spring. I called Kahr and the support guy sounded surprised by this, but claimed "maybe" some were different. The "new" recoil spring from Wolff is about a half inch longer than the original. 
Has anyone else run across this situation?


----------

